# Maple syrup



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

This past Sunday, we (My 5 year old granddaughter and I) tapped our maple trees. This is our 3'rd year of tapping one large maple with two taps and four 10" maples with 1 tap in each.

Normally we freeze it everyday until the season is over and make it all at once. This year, we decided that every time we get two large (Approx 4 gallon each) pots full of sap, we will just go ahead and cook it down.

So, from Sunday afternoon through Wednesday morning, they were full. We had a snow day today so she was off school and I skipped work and cooked the first batch of the year down.

It takes approx. 40 gallons of sap to get about a gallon of syrup. Our 7 or 8 gallons produced approx. six 1/2 pint jars of delicious syrup.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

I'll make all the pancakes you can eat on my well seasoned, cast iron griddle. You bring the syrup.  :droolie:


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

That is great! I will buy/barter for some if your going to be getting rid of any.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Nothin better then homemade! Glad ya share that with yer grandaughter. We need ta pass the old ways on, cause there diein off.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

The whole lot of sap to get a little of syrup ... 

A lot of work but so very much worth it!

Congrats!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Nothin better then homemade! Glad ya share that with yer grandaughter. We need ta pass the old ways on, cause there diein off.


For the past 4 years, she has been by my side taking in everything I do around home.
Unfortunately (for me) about a month ago, she and her mother moved out and I only see my best friend twice a week now. Been a rough month- I have gotten so used to her being here when I get home ever since she was a year old, when my daughter finally left the useless drughead that was her husband for 2 years.
Anyway, I hope my granddaughter stays interested in all of this stuff and keeps learning the old ways. I have a lot to teach her!


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Andi said:


> The whole lot of sap to get a little of syrup ...
> 
> A lot of work but so very much worth it!
> 
> Congrats!


It would be a lot of work if the trees weren't right here in my yard. You have to empty the containers twice a day normally. My only problem is storing the sap until it's time to boil it.

I have a respect for someone that actually has to go to a woods away from home to do the collecting twice daily.

I keep saying I'm gonna branch out and find some more trees, but really, the trees I do are plenty for us for the year and the bit I give away.

3 years ago I planted 50 maples in a section of my back yard, so maybe I'll wait til they get big enough.


----------

